# Reasons to doubt your T.



## Neobick (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok. I'm starting to get annoyed how many of us NTs(if I'm one of us) do everything in our arsenal to deny the merits of values and ridicule feelings of others. To me it seems like we are attacking it because we cannot use it, or understand it perfectly. 

So things that makes me doubt my status as a thinker, compared to others here.

#1 I cry often, when I am alone.
#2 Some movies makes me cry
#3 I can value subjectivity.
#4 I can feel sympathy for others, or even cry for them, if I think there is a valid reason to.
#5 I do not see any point in being a grammar nazi.

There is probably more, but yeah, if you like make your own list or just comment on mine.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Neobick said:


> I do not see any point in being a grammar nazi.


That would probably why you confused you're and your in the title of this thread.:tongue:

On topic, for myself, if I do something that isn't completely and utterly in line with the narrow stereotypes people have about Ts, I generally just blame it on the stereotype rather than doubt my type.


----------



## Neobick (Sep 2, 2010)

I do not doubt my type. I doubt that people are as emotionless as they want to be percieved as. Maybe it is the otherway around, maybe I am more void of emotion than I percieve I am.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations, you aren't a walking stereotype of a T. I wonder how many of us really -are- stereotypes, as opposed to pretending to be one.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

One of the biggest misconception is that thinkers are void of emotion, which is completely wrong. Thinkers simply prefer to make decisions objectively. That doesn't mean that they don't factor emotions and values into a decision, it means that their decisions are not based on those emotions and values like feelers are.

Making objective decisions means the thinker prefers to remove themselves mentally from the situation. They take all data objectively (including feelings and values) and look at it from the outside in and find the the most advantageous or beneficial angle despite what anyone's personal feelings (including their own) are. We don't completely disregard feeling, we just don't find them to be an important part of the decision making process. We sometimes seem cold because we prefer to not let our emotions cloud our judgment and can therefore over-distance ourselves from our feelings.

The feeler on the other hand makes their decisions based on subjective values. They insert themselves personally into a situation when making a decision and connect to things from the inside out. They seem more emotional because they make their decisions based heavily on personal values and feelings. They can seem like emotion wrecks because they can get so caught up in trying to connect themselves to things that they forget to look past their emotions and see the reality.

Neither one is more emotional than the other, it's a mater of whether we connect those emotions to our decisions or distance them. I find that as an NT I can be very empathetic because I can imagine myself in others shoes, but I find it very hard to be sympathetic because I function separately from emotions.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I have emotions, they usually come out when I'm piss drunk. Never mix girl problems with a fifth of Tequila. Just saying


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

I ofetn wonder about my T, too. I border on the fence sometimes close to 50-50 but more like 60-40. I, too, have emotions but I'm just not very good at showing them or putting them into words.
I feel very awkward when people show raw emtions around me. Although I can understand them I can't really "feel" what they are going through unless I've been there.

I don't cry at movies but I'm sure if I actually sat down and watched on I might. I just don't have a long enough attention span to let myself get emotionally involved in a story.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Aw, emotional NTs are my favorite. You guys are adorable. We like when you admit that you feel things, even if it may feel strange and unfamiliar.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I have emotions, they usually come out when I'm piss drunk. Never mix girl problems with a fifth of Tequila. Just saying


I'm still struggling to understand why I cried like a baby the last time I was hammered.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Neobick said:


> Ok. I'm starting to get annoyed how many of us NTs(if I'm one of us) do everything in our arsenal to deny the merits of values and ridicule feelings of others. To me it seems like we are attacking it because we cannot use it, or understand it perfectly.
> 
> So things that makes me doubt my status as a thinker, compared to others here.
> 
> ...


Being a T has nothing to do with whether you show emotions or not. It has to do with whether you make dicisions on facts or emotions. Thinkers can still show emotions, but don't usually make rash decisions based upon them. But I'd like to point out that thinkers are more likely to be out of touch with their emotional side, and extremist Ts can't function on an emotional level. so don't worry about it, unless you WANT to be an f. and just for the record, grammar nazis don't have anything to do with thinking or feeling.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

oh, and I never really doubt my T, mainly because I'm emotionally inept. Instead of feeling compassion for a crying person whose cat got hit by a car (like what happened this morning) I immediately get nervous because I don't know how to react. I have had emotional meltdowns in the past, but I think its more from an undiagnosed anxiety disorder than anything else.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm completely certain of my T, and I am completely certain that I have feelings just like any other human being. (Though I do have my struggles recognizing, understanding, and accepting them.)


----------



## Pearls (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't care. There is time that I swing in between T and F but I am who I am.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

I believe Nazi needs to be capitalized, as it a proper noun, a portmanteau for the NSDAP.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

darksoul said:


> I'm still struggling to understand why I cried like a baby the last time I was hammered.


Welcome to the club. Apparently all I did that night was cry. I cried, confessed my love to this girl, cried some more, talk about how much I loved said girl, pass out, and get dragged to my bed singing Fireflies by Owl City. Fun night....


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

lirulin said:


> That would probably why you confused you're and your in the title of this thread.:tongue:


I'm pretty sure he didn't confuse them. "Reasons to doubt your T" makes just as much sense to me as "Reasons to doubt you are T", if not more. </off-topic nitpick>


----------



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

I think making a "list" of reasons it a T give away. (Is that a T stereotype or a J stereotype?)

Sometimes I doubt my F because I like programming and enjoy higher physics and philosophical discussions. Also I recently developed an interest in Go (board game).

But I keep coming back to F.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I used to doubt it sometimes because I'm a lot more attracted to things with more of a human element to them (psychology, sociology, philosophy, literature, etc.) than math and hard sciences.
Also, as I've gotten older, I also feel more like a feeler because I have learned the value of feelings. I used to think of them as irrelevant, unimportant. Decisions based on feelings were automatically invalid. I understand feelings and the importance of them a lot more now. They are what gives meaning to my life. I feel the most comfortable/safe making my decisions based on logic, but I think I now have a better understanding of people who don't, while I used to see them as foolish. I have also become more comfortable with showing emotion. I don't see emotion as a weakness likes some Ts do. We are not robots. Suppressing our feelings is unhealthy.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

Grish said:


> I'm pretty sure he didn't confuse them. "Reasons to doubt your T" makes just as much sense to me as "Reasons to doubt you are T", if not more. </off-topic nitpick>


I agree. I thought it was nice. The possessive form of MBTI - This is my T, and my N, and they're mine. And I love them.

...speaking of emotional Ts.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I often see the exception to the rule. I value mercy just as much (if not more) than justice. I do not always agree that one size fits all in regards to punishment.

I'm very considerate of others and careful not to hurt others feelings.

I care alot about what others think of me and tend to take things personally.

I sometimes find really technical subjects boring. I tend to be more interested in the soft sciences than the harder sciences although the harder sciences can be interesting if it can be related to humanity.

I'm a very emotional person deep down even though I don't always express it. I cry easily, laugh easily. I'm prone to anxiety and feeling stressed out. Little things can cause abrupt changes in my emotional state.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

The only reason I doubt my T is that I struggle to read impersonal factual text. Add a human element and suddenly I can stick with it for more than 5 minutes...


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Sometimes I doubt my T and J because of the affection I feel for some things that are irrational to feel affection for.
But same time I guess that is part of the human nature. So my Affections can also be result of T processing and J judging something to be deserving of such affection. But I find it still unsettling.


----------

